# Big Lots is having all Halloween Horror Dvds $3



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Heads up Big Lots is having Horror Movie Dvds for $3 for Halloween. I looked thinking the titles would be awful but they are pretty good!

Halloween Horror DVD Movies - BigLots.com


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I took advantage of the sale and found some really good ones. I also found a few REALLY REALLY bad ones. but hey for $3.00 what can you expect.


----------

